# ACS Employee reference letter



## ssuccess2003 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi Team,

I am planning to apply for Australia immigration from India, currently planning to apply for ACS skill assessment

I have some doubts related to ACS employee reference letter, i have total of 10 years of experience. I have joined as intern in Deloitte India on 25th June 2007 for six months and moved to Addeco flexione workforce solutions ltd payroll but still working for same project and comapany(Deloitte), after six months Deloitte recruited me as permanent employee and worked for 2 years, resigned and moved to different company where i am still working.

Below is the breakup of my first company:

25th June 2007 to 31st Dec 2007 - Deloitte consulting India as intern
1st Jan 2008 to 23rd May 2008 - Adecco Flexione workforce solution ltd but working for Deloitte consulting India on same project
26th May to 16th April 2010 - Deloitte consulting India as permanent employee

********
But i have letters for the above experience

25th June 2007 to 31st Dec 2007 - for this tenure i have letter from Deloitte saying
"This is to certify that Mr. ....... is on a fixed term project from 25th June 2007 to Dec 31 2007..."

1st Jan 2008 to 23rd May 2008 - for this tenure i have letter from Adecco Flexione workforce solution saying
"This is to certify that Mr...... is employed with Adecco Flexione workforce solution and was deputed to work at Deloitte consulting India....from 1st Jan 2008 to 23rd May 2008 as Associate,and he has been relieved from services of Adecco Flexione workforce solution from 24th May 2008

26th May to 16th April 2010 - I have service certificate from Deloitte consulting India
but without roles and responsibilities
*******

Below are my queries:
1) Does ACS requires reference letters or service certificate is enough but doesn't include roles and responsibilities.
2) One employment reference letter is enough as i worked for same company? or do i need to provide reference letter for all the 3 tenures?
3) if company is not ready to provide reference letter, is there any other altenative?


somebody Please provide info?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssuccess2003 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I am planning to apply for Australia immigration from India, currently planning to apply for ACS skill assessment
> 
> ...


1. Service certificate without RNR is not acceptable. Alternatively You will have to provide a statutory declaration and along with that you can submit the service certificate as secondary evidence

2. Even If you have worked for only 1 company even then 1 reference letter is not sufficient as you have not worked in 1 stretch it appears

So better to make 3 reference letters giving the joining and relieving dates with the RNR in each case 

3. If the company is not ready to give reference letter, then you can get a SD done from a manager or supervisor level person and give the service certificate or payslips as secondary evidence

Cheers


----------



## ssuccess2003 (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks a lot for the information.

One of tenure includes Adecco Flexione workforce solution, which is staffing company. Adecco Flexione workforce solution is vendor for Deloitte Consulting to manage intern/Contractors payroll. I don't know any one in Adecco, is that ok SD for this tenure done from my deloitte manager or supervisor as i was working for Deloitte during this time. But i got service letter from Adecco for this tenure.

i'll i go with SD, it should get done form manager or supervisor level person working for same company. All of the Managers already left Deloitte and working in other companies. it should be from same comapany? do they need to submit any proofs?

your signature shows you are waiting ITA, Any consultancy name you can suggest in india?

Please help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssuccess2003 said:


> Thanks a lot for the information.
> 
> One of tenure includes Adecco Flexione workforce solution, which is staffing company. Adecco Flexione workforce solution is vendor for Deloitte Consulting to manage intern/Contractors payroll. I don't know any one in Adecco, is that ok SD for this tenure done from my deloitte manager or supervisor as i was working for Deloitte during this time. But i got service letter from Adecco for this tenure.
> 
> ...


The SD has to be issued in th name of the company for which you were working and not where you were posted on their behalf

It's no problem if the managers have moved to other companies as long as they are willing to submit some evidence that they also worked in the company during the same period as your supervisor or manager
The proof can be in the form of payslips or or any such similar evidence
While signing the SD it would be better if they give the official email id and designation of the new company they are working for and not their personal gmail or hotmail I'd

I have no idea about any consultancy company in India.
Moreover have heard too many horror stories about their behaviour and competence once you have paid them
I am handling my own application 


Cheers


----------



## ssuccess2003 (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks a lot for quick reply

Ok ..I'll prepare SD with name of the company where i am working(Adecco), can i get signature from manager who works for Deloitte. As i was working for Deloitte India during this tenure. Please confirm.

I am currently in UK on a work permit and will move back to india in Oct 2017, can i start ACS skill assesment from UK or do i need to be in India? If i can start from UK, all the SD's can be prepared form INDIA?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssuccess2003 said:


> Thanks a lot for quick reply
> 
> Ok ..I'll prepare SD with name of the company where i am working(Adecco), can i get signature from manager who works for Deloitte. As i was working for Deloitte India during this tenure. Please confirm.
> 
> I am currently in UK on a work permit and will move back to india in Oct 2017, can i start ACS skill assesment from UK or do i need to be in India? If i can start from UK, all the SD's can be prepared form INDIA?


You may have been working for Deloitte but your employer was Adecco
Your payslips would be issued by Adecco and not Deloitte
So in my opinion, someone who was your manager in Adecco during that period should sign the SD

Your presence is not required for preparing the SDs.
You don't have to sign any declaration 
All,will be signed by your managers.
How far they would be willing to get the statutory declaration completed in your absence solely by them, only you can judge

You can be in any part of the world and apply for PR till the end because all documents are submitted electronically 

Cheers


----------



## ssuccess2003 (Jun 8, 2017)

Thank you very much for helping me on this.

My Family stays in india, i can request to prepare SD on my behalf.

Deloitte moved me to Adecco solely for the payroll management for contractors, i was in Addecco payroll for 5 months after that Deloitte recruited me as permanent employee. I don't have any contact s in Adecco, should i Ignore this experience.

If i ignore, i'll have only 9 + years of experience. Will ACS deducts any experience considering i have done Bachelors in Computers science.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssuccess2003 said:


> Thank you very much for helping me on this.
> 
> My Family stays in india, i can request to prepare SD on my behalf.
> 
> ...


In my opinion, give all the paperwork you have for this experience.
If ACS accepts it well and good if not they will not give you credit for it.
You have nothing to lose 

In most cases ACS do deduct some years from the experience for AQF

Submit your application and wait for assessment and then think of your options 

Cheers


----------



## ssuccess2003 (Jun 8, 2017)

Thank You.

I just started researching options for my Australia immigration. As a first step, i need to get ACS skill assessment completed and the complete PTE exam? is that correct.

Do you have any process details handy? please help


----------

